# DOOM Sanduhr



## ShadowDoom (26. Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich habe Doom durchgespielt und wenn ich jetzt einen Abschnitt wiederhole, habe ich unten links in der Ecke so ein Sanduhr Symbol. Weiß jemand was das bedeutet?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2016)

ShadowDoom schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe Doom durchgespielt und wenn ich jetzt einen Abschnitt wiederhole, habe ich unten links in der Ecke so ein Sanduhr Symbol. Weiß jemand was das bedeutet?


  Ich hab Doom nicht, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen - weil du es ja 1x durchgespielt hast - dass das Dir zeigen soll, wie lange du für das jeweilige Level vorher gebraucht hast, also quasi Deine Rekordzeit. Und wenn die Uhr abgelaufen ist, bevor du das Level beendet hast, warst du halt langsamer als bei deinem "besten Mal" ^^  oder "läuft" die Uhr nicht? Wenn nein, dann steht die vlt für eine Runenfunktion, zB Second Chance? ^^


----------



## ShadowDoom (26. Mai 2016)

Mhh, nein, eher nicht. Ich habe vorhin ein Level gespielt da war keine Sanduhr und als ich so ein Mega Health/Armor Booster eingesammelt hatte, war die Sanduhr auf einmal da. Vielleicht kommt das auch durch irgendein Rüstungsupgrade. Wüsste aber trotzdem gerne was es bedeutet.^^


----------



## HanFred (26. Mai 2016)

Läuft Mega Health ab? Ich hab das Spiel zwar, aber noch nicht angefangen. Früher gab's ja durchaus zeitlich begrenzte Boosts.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2016)

ShadowDoom schrieb:


> Mhh, nein, eher nicht. Ich habe vorhin ein Level gespielt da war keine Sanduhr und als ich so ein Mega Health/Armor Booster eingesammelt hatte, war die Sanduhr auf einmal da. Vielleicht kommt das auch durch irgendein Rüstungsupgrade. Wüsste aber trotzdem gerne was es bedeutet.^^


  gibt es denn keine Hilfe-Funktion im Spiel? Find ich ja ziemlich doof... aber wenn die Sanduhr kommt, sobald du was einsammelst, dann wird das vermutlich eben ein zeitlich begrenzter Bonus sein. Blinkt die denn oder was, um das Ende des Bonus anzukündigen?


----------



## Alisis1990 (26. Mai 2016)

Also die meisten Boosts haben so einen "Zeitring" am unteren Bildschirmrand in der Mitte. Habe bisher noch keine Sanduhr gesehen und das Spiel aber auch schon durch. Sammel nurnoch die Secrets.
Ich achte morgen mal drauf ob ich diese Sanduhr auch finde ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowDoom (2. Juni 2016)

Und? Irgendwas neues?^^ Habe es jedenfalls noch nicht rausgefunden, und ein Boost von der Rüstung scheint es auch nicht zu sein.


----------



## golani79 (2. Juni 2016)

Hast nen Screenshot davon?


----------



## Alisis1990 (2. Juni 2016)

Also ich habe bisher keine Sanduhr gefunden und schon viele Stunden DOOM gespielt. Habe die letzte zeit mal drauf geachtet und konnte aber nix finden ^.^ merkwürdig

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (2. Juni 2016)

Bist du sicher, dass es eine Sanduhr _im_ Spiel ist?
Und nicht vielleicht eine subtile Geste deiner Freundin?


(sorry, ich hab echt versucht zu widerstehen! )


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2016)

evlt ist das wirklich nur eine "bin beschäfigt"-Einblendung zB vom Virenscanner oder so, die sich in den Vordergrund spielt? ^^


----------



## ShadowDoom (3. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht deute ich das Symbol ja auch nur falsch und es ist keine Sanduhr, sieht aber wie eine aus. Ich mache nachher mal ein Screenshot, es ist aber nichts was sich in Vordergrund drängt oder sowas 


OK, habs jetzt xD Weiß gar nicht warum ich da nich schon vorher drauf gekommen bin aber wenn man mal auf englisch sucht, findet man auch was: 
http://www.giantbomb.com/doom/3030-...-hourglass-thing-mean-potential-spoi-1796936/

Anscheinend zeigt dieses Zeichen die zweite Chance an, die man durch die letzte Rune bekommt, wodurch man einmal sterben darf.


----------

